# Modern City layout-HO Scale



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello all. I'm kind of new to the website and am looking for tips, ideas, suggestions, comments, etc. in regards to a modern city layout. 

Most of the layouts I've seen in model railroading magizines are very nice and highly detailed and are all very impressive and inspiring in their own right, but generally seem to have an early and mid-20th century theme. 

I'm thinking a tad differently. I'm going for a more modern look. More like late 1990's and early 2000's/2010's. I have a very fond interest in modern architecture and design, such as Ludwig Mies van der Rohe's architecture, I.M. Pei, Skidmore, Owings and Merril's works. (If you don't know who I'm talking about, please Google them and see their works- they're cool). 

Within this thread, I respectfully ask for any advice on the following:

* HO-Scale skyscrapers- where to find kits (other than CMR.com) and tips for scratch-building. 

What are good materials to use for skyscrapers? (Paints, balsa woods, styrene plastics for windows and glass, etc?)

* Street details- such as: what do you have on your sidewalks? People running, bicyclists, kids, older folks, hot dog stands, newsstands, people with cameras, signs, etc?

I'll insert some images for you all to get an idea of what I'm starting with so far. 

My layout is on a 4-foot by 2-foot slab of wood, painted gray with balsa wood painted darker gray as sidewalks. I have HO trees and and HO monorail.

My people figures are HO and my vehicles are generally 1/64 and a few HO trucks (ambulance, garbage truck, etc.)

I listen to and consider any and all ideas and look forward to your posts. 

Thank you. 

-Tony Bada-Bing


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi again, Tony,

In thinking about adding modern architecture and/or skyscrapers to your layout, are you trying to do that within your existing 4'x2' size? Could be tough ... tight squeeze, for sure. If so, I suspect that the best way to accomplish at least some of that goal would be via painted or photo backdrops along 1 or 2 back sides of your layout. It might take some custom PhotoShop work to have them "mesh" with your street positions and the like.

Are you familiar with Walthers? Big distributor of HO trains, kits, scenery, building parts, etc. ... www.walthers.com You can buy their full catalog for about $15 ... well worth it, simply to flip through the pages and learn / see "what's out there".

Many big-name architects (like Pei) are so popular and have achieved "icon status" that you may find many of their famous buildings reproduced (and offered) in scale. I'm not sure if HO is the norm, but I'd bet some 'net / ebay surfing might turn up some options.

But again, if you go with "real" buildings, you're still fighting a space issue in the 4'x2' footprint.

Do you have room to expand?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello Mr. TJ,

I am planning on putting it in my 4x2 square. I have no buildings currently and want to put some in. 

I've heard of Walthers, and I've got their huge 2007 catalogue. Real good stuff for street scenes and whatnot. I've purchased some of their products via internet. 

Ebay had 0 results for what I'm looking for. I'm lokoing for either kits or scratchbuilding tips. 

And there's no room for expansion, unfortunately. 

V/R

T.B.B.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Can't fit NYC in Hoboken unfortunately.


----------



## tooter

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> Hello Mr. TJ,
> 
> I am planning on putting it in my 4x2 square. I have no buildings currently and want to put some in.
> 
> I've heard of Walthers, and I've got their huge 2007 catalogue. Real good stuff for street scenes and whatnot. I've purchased some of their products via internet.
> 
> Ebay had 0 results for what I'm looking for. I'm lokoing for either kits or scratchbuilding tips.
> 
> And there's no room for expansion, unfortunately.
> 
> V/R
> 
> T.B.B.


Hey Tony Provalone, 

Check out Small Layout Scrapbook

There's *thousands* of clever ways to make the most out of your 2x4.

You could do the whole back wall of the layout with building facades and save oodles of space. 

Here's just one example of a combination of facades and reliefs...










Part of the beauty of a modern city is it's skyline. A flat backdrop with a blue sky is perfect setting for impressive building silhouettes behind your trains.

Greg


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@ChooChoo- That looks great. I'll definately consider that. I'm sure they sell backgrounds with skies and buildings, right?


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

So it's been a few weeks and I thought I'd ask and see if anyone had any further or new ideas for this topic. 

Very respectfully,

TBB


----------



## justinjhnsn3

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> So it's been a few weeks and I thought I'd ask and see if anyone had any further or new ideas for this topic.
> 
> Very respectfully,
> 
> TBB


There is not much modern skyscrapers on the market. I do not remeber the site off hand. Have the link at home so i will post it when i get home. The one problem is the kit does cost over $100 if i rememer right. It might be cheeper to make it your self. 

I am modeling modern chicago IL on my Ho home layout. I am still laying track but i plan to model some of the modern buildings in chicago. These buildings i will be scratchbuilding my self. 

Any thought on what size the building will be? Will it be large at the base or do you want a realy tall?


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Well, I have no idea as to what size I'd want. Maybe 2 feet tall, 2.5 feet tall. 

I do have another question for you all:
Any idea where to get HO scale motorcycle cops? Preferably U.S. police? I've checked Preiser via ebay and they have a lot of French and German motorcycle police. They look really cool, but I just thought I'd ask if there are U.S. motorcycle police some place I haven't looked. Any ideas?


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

I'm also looking for any 1/64 scale limousines, preferably black. ???


----------



## nsr_civic

i know atlas makes n scale sky scraper kits. i received 2 in a bulk buy on a local classified. they may have made them in ho scale too!.


----------



## tjcruiser

Motorcycle cops ...

Not the best matched pairs, though ... the "green" cops look a bit goofy to me...

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/590-10175

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/590-10489

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@nsr_civic- is there a website for Atlas? I've seen a lot of "N" scale skyscrapers which look great, but frankly, "N" scale is not my thing. 

@TJ Cruiser- I agree with you, the green looks a tad ridiculous.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

And I have yet another question: Where do I buy road markings? For the lay person, (no offense meant), it's those white arrows on streets when you're at an intersection? 

I went to a website called eurorailhobbies.com, which has them, but they want me to register AND they won't let me "check out" unless I spend $45, which is pure and utter bull-$pit (that last part is my opinion, for those of you who DO use eurorailhobbies.com). 

Any suggestions?

Thank you.

-T.B.B.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> And I have yet another question: Where do I buy road markings? For the lay person, (no offense meant), it's those white arrows on streets when you're at an intersection?
> 
> I went to a website called eurorailhobbies.com, which has them, but they want me to register AND they won't let me "check out" unless I spend $45, which is pure and utter bull-$pit (that last part is my opinion, for those of you who DO use eurorailhobbies.com).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -T.B.B.


Make a paper template and paint them on the road. Just like they do in real life.


----------



## justinjhnsn3

Tony Bada-Bing said:


> And I have yet another question: Where do I buy road markings? For the lay person, (no offense meant), it's those white arrows on streets when you're at an intersection?
> 
> I went to a website called eurorailhobbies.com, which has them, but they want me to register AND they won't let me "check out" unless I spend $45, which is pure and utter bull-$pit (that last part is my opinion, for those of you who DO use eurorailhobbies.com).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -T.B.B.


It looks like the markings you were looking at was from faller.

walthers.com has the same exact set. It looks like the same price as eurorailshobbies.com Because walthers has it than you can order from then or if you know a hobby shop that deals with them you can order it from the shop.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Ok, folks. I bought the street markings from another website. Once I get them and place them on my model, I'll post some new images.

-T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello again, folks. 

In continuing with my modern layout, I'm wondering if anyone knows where I can get 1/64 scale city buses. Ebay has Coach buses for sale when I type in 1:64 bus, which isn't what I'm looking for. Anyone have any ideas?

-T.B.B.


----------



## sstlaure

Any reason you're looking for 1:64 specifically? I believe 1:64 is S scale - HO is 1:87


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@sstlaure- I'm using HO scale people and 1:64 scale vehicles. The reason being, I've seen some layouts with 1:87 vehicles and the HO scale people and, at least in my eyes, they don't exactly match up or correspond with 1:87 vehicles. The vehicles look just a tad too little for the people to fit into. 
Like I said, that's in my eyes. 
-T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

So... does anyone have any idea(s) on where I can get a 1/64 city bus? eBay doesn't have them. Any ideas?

-T.B.B.


----------



## tjcruiser

More of a tour bus than a city bus, but ...

http://www.prevostdiecast.com/default.asp

http://www.royalcoachbuses.com/rc_results.php?category=4

Better option, maybe:

http://www.collect-corner.net/toppage4.htm

TJ


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

@TJ- The first link I've seen via eBay and his buses are great but they're 1:50 which may not correspond properly with the other vehicles I have. The second website is great and that bus is very nice. The third is great, but they're all Coach buses- although I may get one from there. Thank you for the help. Please let me know if there are any other places I should look!

Very respectfully,

T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello folks, I've uploaded some new images to another thread I have here- Street Details for an HO Scale layout. PLease check them out and feel free to make any suggestions. 

T.B.B.


----------



## Tony Bada-Bing

Hello folks,

I have a question regarding to scratch-building a building with Balsa wood. What kind of primer and/or paint should I use to get a glassy look to the surface? Name brands, types. I appreciate any help. 

T.B.B.


----------



## Massey

Use a type of grain filler first. Most hobby shops have the stuff for the airplane and rocket guys. I cant remember what it is called and I am plumb out of it right now too. I need to go buy some for my son's rocket. After you use this to fill the grain and then sand smooth you can use what ever kind of paint you want for that glossy look.

Massey


----------



## bobholets

*1/60 scale bus*

Try this site they sell 1:60 scale city buses

http://www.collect-corner.net/rts_models.htm:)


----------



## tjcruiser

Massey,

I think you're referring to "sanding sealer", a.k.a., "balsa sealer".

TJ


----------

